# Why can't I turn off the flash on MANUAL mode on my Nikon?



## a1157814a

I have the beginner's Nikon D40. It has different modes like auto, landscape, sports, etc, then it has modes like aperture priory, shutter speed priory, all manual. How come when I choose these modes, it doesn't let me turn off the flash? 

For instance... for the aperture priory mode, flash setting has: Flash on, red-eye reduction, flash slow, flash rear, etc


----------



## ShutterSpeed

there is a flash button on the side - when you hold it down, your LCD will have a highlighted region with the flash indicator.  Scroll until it is the flash-off logo.

that's all you need to do.


----------



## a1157814a

ShutterSpeed said:


> there is a flash button on the side - when you hold it down, your LCD will have a highlighted region with the flash indicator.  Scroll until it is the flash-off logo.
> 
> that's all you need to do.



I can do that for other modes but on M, A, S, P, it doesn't have the flash-off option, just the rear, slow, etc.


----------



## ShutterSpeed

there is a flash button on the side - when you hold it down, your LCD will have a highlighted region with the flash indicator.  Scroll until it is the flash-off logo.

that's all you need to do.


----------



## kundalini

Are you asking when in the "scene" modes the flash pops up (oh I think that was a Freudian slip) ?

It just does when it is required.

Program, Manual, Aperture priority, Shutter prioprity shouldn't pop up the on-board flash. Read the manual.


----------



## ShutterSpeed

a1157814a said:


> I can do that for other modes but on M, A, S, P, it doesn't have the flash-off option, just the rear, slow, etc.



did you try closing the flash?

i have a D60 - basically the same set up as the D40 - and mine doesn't even automatically open


----------



## a1157814a

ShutterSpeed said:


> there is a flash button on the side - when you hold it down, your LCD will have a highlighted region with the flash indicator.  Scroll until it is the flash-off logo.
> 
> that's all you need to do.



lol yea thats what i did.
you mean the flash button (with the thunder) on the left side of the camera, right? I hold that... then the LCD screen brightens up, then i use the scroller to choose my option. it doesnt have the flash off option when Im on mode M, A, S, P. It does on other modes like macro, sports, landscape, etc


----------



## danman281

how do I do this on my 40D? I always turn off the flash manually via on/off switch


----------



## kundalini

a1157814a said:


> lol yea thats what i did.
> *you mean the flash button (with the thunder) on the left side of the camera, right? I hold that*... then the LCD screen brightens up, then i use the scroller to choose my option. it doesnt have the flash off option when Im on mode M, A, S, P. It does on other modes like macro, sports, landscape, etc


 Don't hold that button down and the flash won't pop up.  Simple.


----------



## Parkerman

If you dont press the button.. and have the flash closed.. It wont fire in PSAM


----------



## Xhamsterr

Thanks for everyone who contributed. As I found out after hours of tinkering, in manual mode flash stays out as you put it. If it's closed it will remain closed, and if is open will shot always (there's no software option to "disable" it, just to control its parameters). Close it physically with your hand and it'll stay unless you switch modes.

This can be unsettling to experience if you came from other brands like Canon, so stay sharp.


----------



## Overread

Xhamster welcome to the site, but please keep an eye on the post dates so you don't end up replying to threads such as this one - which is well over 10 years old.


----------

